
Ask HN: How to deal with mechanical keyboard users in an open office plan? - pearjuice
Hey -TAKTAKTAKTAK- does anyone have any advice on how to deal -TAKTAKTAKTAK- with mechanical keyboard users in an open office plan? It&#x27;s getting out of hand and asking them to use a regular keyboard is -TAKTAKTAKTAK- not working because &quot;they are much more productive&quot;.<p>How to politely deal with -TAKTAKTAKTAKTAK- this situation?
======
tiredwired
That's like asking the marketing/sales/CEO type people to tone down the volume
of their calls.

------
Miner49er
Just ordered a mechanical keyboard for my open office space. I was sure to get
silent switches out of respect for my coworkers. Maybe see if they would be
willing to get a keyboard with silent switches? Maybe offer to pay for them
too if you run the company - mechanical keyboards are not cheap. Keep in mind
that silent switches have a different feel, and out of Cherry MX's only red
and blacks have a silent version, I believe.

------
hootbootscoot
the issue is the open office plan, not the keyboard.

do you really want to work in such an environment that demonstrates open
contempt for the concept of "getting actual work done" ?

+1 for actually informing them of your frustrations with this prior to
resigning, pointless though it may be...

------
sawaruna
Ask them to get a desk or keyboard mat. Alternatively get a keyboard with even
louder switches. Model M, Gateron blues, Kailh Box Navy, etc.

------
ossm1db
How did they deal with all of those typewriters in the 50s with an open floor
plan? They didn't.

------
verdverm
Maybe don't get so triggered? You can always quit, the job market is great for
seekers right now

